# Which Blower Resistor for 2003 Nissan X trail T30



## russell_36 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,
the air conditioning has failed in my 2003 nissan x trail T30, there is no noise just no air is coming out. it still turns on and off. 
i checked the fuse, the fan which all work fine and all the wires have power to it.
im not a expert but i called my mechanic and they said that most of the issues in a nissan are in the blower resistor. 
does anyone might know which blower resistor i would need for this car? ive been told the '27077' but i cannot find it anywhere online and no places has it in stock- the old blower resistor says '2w6003D28'
or if anyone has had the same problem and has another thing we can try before i buy one? 
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I cannot say for certain, but I think there are only two kinds of resistor, one for climate control models, and ones with standard speed and temp controls. Look on Ebay, or maybe RockAuto. If you dig through this forum and Nissan Help or Australian X trail forum you should find instructions for how to locate and replace it, and if you are good with electronics there is even instructions for how to repair the resistor. Its also possible that your blower motor is toast, but you would have been hearing it make the occasional jack hammer sound for a while. I gather you are not in Canada, so maybe check on some British or Australian auto parts stores. 
Re the part use the ebay listings to compare yours against. Part nos can change and not everyone uses the Nissan numbers which themselves change when updates are made.


----------



## wwnnm25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi... I order a resistor for my 2005 X-Trail.... from Ebay. All the pics I saw online for my resistor looked the same. It wasn't until I had the orginal resistor in my hand that I found out it was the wrong one. The Screw holes did not match up and it was bigger and could fit in the same slot.

I would suggest taking it out the orginal and taking it the store to ensure it matches!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You seem to ignore the fact that I told you there are two types. One for climate control ones, and one for the standard heating and cooling control ones.


----------

